# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 09/2009



## PCGH_Marco (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
hiermit starte ich den Feedback-Sammelthread zur *Ausgabe 09/2009*. Diese "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab *5. August* am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 09/2009 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Grüße & Danke,
Marco


P.S.:
Dieser Thread und die Umfrage wird ab Samstag, den 1. August freigegeben.


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (31. Juli 2009)

Wird dann auch wieder der Uncore Bereich übertaktet und mit einem @Standard Phenom II und @Standard C2Q System verglichen?
Ich frage deswegen, weil ja bei vielen i7 Benches DDR3 1333 zum Einstatz kommt und dies ja nur möglich ist, weil ihr den Uncore Bereich übertaktet. Standard ist beim i7 920/940/950 ja DDR3 1066.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Dieser Thread und die Umfrage wird ab Samstag, den 1. August freigegeben.


....und warum kann man den schon heute posten und Abstimmen


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Juli 2009)

Kann es sein, dass es zu Verzögerungen kommt wegen der Informationen für die Abonnenten? Hatte heute noch nix im Briefkasten und meine DHL-Frau ist sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. August 2009)

Nein, das kann nicht der Grund sein.


----------



## grubsnek (2. August 2009)

[x] _Test: AMD Phenom II X4 965, __Special: Intel Core i5/i7, __Marktübersicht: Solide State Disks (SSDs), __Praxis: Tuning total

Meine Favoriten 
_


----------



## Zanza (2. August 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen was der Unterschied zwischen den Heften ist das sind wie ich sehe 5st ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es zu Verzögerungen kommt wegen der Informationen für die Abonnenten? Hatte heute noch nix im Briefkasten und meine DHL-Frau ist sehr zuverlässig.



Also meine kam am Samstag.
Aber irgendwie müssen die Dinger immer dünner werden - die ist schon wieder alle  (okay, war auch keine Extended. Dumm nur, dass mein Supermarkt die auch nicht hatte, n Kühlertest ist immer einen Blick wert)

Egal - der SSD-Test war jedenfalls sehr schön und im Netzteiltest wurde auch endlich mal das richtige Produkt gewürdigt 
(auch wenn es imho sinnvoller gewesen wäre, die 4-5 Passiv-Netzteile am Markt direkt gegeneinander antreten zu lassen)

2-3 Anmerkungen noch:
- "Einen Frontside-Bus ... gibt es damit nicht mehr ... verabschiedet sich Intel von diesem unzeitgemäßen Flaschenhals. ... für die Kommunikation mit dem restlichen System eine schnelle Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindung, die hier aber nicht QPI heißt ..., sondern DMI."
DMI ist mitlerweile n halbes Jahrzehnt alt und hat, mit einer Bandbreite auf dem Niveau von PCI-E x4, nicht einmal 20% der Leistung von FSB800. Da wird im Heft ein falscher Eindruck erweckt.
- Angaben zum internen Aufbau fehlen komplett, entsprechend auch die Feststellung, dass QPI (afaik) doch vorhanden ist, als Verbindung zwischen den DIEs.
- Im AIon-Artikel wird zwar unter einem Screenshot darauf verwiesen, dass HL läuft - aber der zugehörige Benchmark fehlt. Generell besteht die Auswahl fast nur aus aktuellen Spielen mit min. Details, zumindest hier im Forum wird aber eher die Frage geäußert, ob aktuelle Spiele mit max. Details auf mobilen Geräten laufen. (was ja z.B. im Falle von GMA auch eine Treiberfrage sein kann)


----------



## Hackman (3. August 2009)

Klasse, ich freue mich schon auf den Netzteil-Test, da mein altes Be Quiet so almälich immer lauter wird. Vllt. ersetze ich es bald, aber erst wenn ich das Geld beisammen habe, welches ich hoffentlich bald für den Verkauf des Revolution85+ bekomme *wink*


----------



## xeonsys (3. August 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> [x] _Test: AMD Phenom II X4 965,__
> 
> Meine Favoriten
> _


Wie ich dachte der ist noch unter NDA?


----------



## Xel'Naga (3. August 2009)

*SSDs - Test und Praxis: Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*

Toll, auf so einen Test habe ich gewartet - Danke PCGH 
Den ich will mir ende des Jahres eine SSD besorgen für Windows7.

Gut das ich ein ABO habe 

Bin gespannt wie sich die SSD Datenträger so schlagen.
Hoffentlich überwiegen die Vorteile gegenüben den Nachteilen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (3. August 2009)

*AW: SSDs - Test und Praxis: Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*

Da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt wie die SSD´s sich so im Alltag machen.


Mfg Micha


----------



## Rotax (3. August 2009)

*AW: SSDs - Test und Praxis: Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*

War ein wirklich gut gemachter und informativer Bericht, hab einiges neues gelernt!


----------



## MisterBombastic (3. August 2009)

*AW: SSDs - Test und Praxis: Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*



> Hoffentlich überwiegen die Vorteile gegenüben den Nachteilen.


Was für ne Frage 
Bis auf den Euro/GB-Preis sind sie um Welten besser als HDDs.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (3. August 2009)

*AW: SSDs - Test und Praxis: Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*



MisterBombastic schrieb:


> Was für ne Frage
> Bis auf den Euro/GB-Preis sind sie um Welten besser als HDDs.



Nicht unbedingt. Es kommt da immer auf den verbauten Controller an.




Rotax schrieb:


> War ein wirklich gut gemachter und informativer Bericht, hab einiges neues gelernt!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. August 2009)

*AW: SSDs - Test und Praxis: Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*

hab ne ocz vertex mit 60gb. bin schon ziemlich zufrieden.
benutze sie mit vista 32bit als systemplatte, wovon auch noch programme gestartet werden und ein paar games.
läuft alles schon ziemlich fix  booten, programme etc.
aber man muss sich deutlich mehr um so eine festplatte kümmern. diverse tweaks für das betriebssystem wollen berücksichtigt werden. die firmware sollte auf dem neuesten stand gehalten werden und man sollte die leeren blocks immer mal wieder bereinigen.

das preis/leistungsverhältnis ist halt immer noch ziemlich hart, aber wer sich den luxus gönnen möchte... ich find sie gut.


----------



## Equilibrium (3. August 2009)

*AW: SSDs - Test und Praxis: Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*



> Bin gespannt wie sich die SSD Datenträger so schlagen.
> Hoffentlich überwiegen die Vorteile gegenüben den Nachteilen.


 
Das einzige mir bekannte manko an SSD´s ist Ihre schreibschwäche die im laufe der Zeit immer mehr zunimmt.


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. August 2009)

Ich kann noch nicht sagen was ich am besten finde da ich sie noch nicht habe. Aber ich sehe das es sehr viele schöne Sachen in der ausgabe sind, ich freue mich sehr.


----------



## kyuss1975 (4. August 2009)

bin auch schon auf den ssd-test gespannt. werds mir gleich morgen holen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2009)

xeonsys schrieb:


> Wie ich dachte der ist noch unter NDA?



Ist auch nur simuliert und ohne offizielle Bestätigungen seitens AMD...


----------



## MisterBombastic (4. August 2009)

> Das einzige mir bekannte manko an SSD´s ist Ihre schreibschwäche die im laufe der Zeit immer mehr zunimmt.


Bei allen drei guten Controllern ( Intel , Samsung , Indilinx ) wird im Idle ein in die Firmware integriertes Reinigungstool 
durchgeführt welches die schon einmal beschriebenen Zellen als leer markiert und die Schreibschwäche minimiert .
Bei meiner Ultradrive ME 128GB z.B. bleibt die Schreibleistung bei ~90% .


----------



## SnakeByte (4. August 2009)

*Rogue Trooper, Tuning-Special, SSD zu gewinnen: Die DVD der PC Games Hardware 09/2009*

Ich hätte nichts dagegen eine SSD zu gewinnen. Sowas kann man immer brauchen.

Scheint ansonsten ein tolles Heft zu werden/sein.


----------



## Henner (4. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - "Einen Frontside-Bus ... gibt es damit nicht mehr ... verabschiedet sich Intel von diesem unzeitgemäßen Flaschenhals. ... für die Kommunikation mit dem restlichen System eine schnelle Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindung, die hier aber nicht QPI heißt ..., sondern DMI."
> DMI ist mitlerweile n halbes Jahrzehnt alt und hat, mit einer Bandbreite auf dem Niveau von PCI-E x4, nicht einmal 20% der Leistung von FSB800. Da wird im Heft ein falscher Eindruck erweckt.
> - Angaben zum internen Aufbau fehlen komplett, entsprechend auch die Feststellung, dass QPI (afaik) doch vorhanden ist, als Verbindung zwischen den DIEs.
> - Im AIon-Artikel wird zwar unter einem Screenshot darauf verwiesen, dass HL läuft - aber der zugehörige Benchmark fehlt. Generell besteht die Auswahl fast nur aus aktuellen Spielen mit min. Details, zumindest hier im Forum wird aber eher die Frage geäußert, ob aktuelle Spiele mit max. Details auf mobilen Geräten laufen. (was ja z.B. im Falle von GMA auch eine Treiberfrage sein kann)


Der FSB war vor allem deshalb ein Flaschenhals, weil die Anbindung von RAM und PCI-Express über ihn laufen musste. Das ist beim i5/i7 eben nicht mehr nötig.

Genauere Angaben zum internen Aufbau des Lynnfields liefert beizeiten ein tiefgründigerer Wissensartikel, im Test ging es nur um einen Überblick des Aufbaus eines Lynnfield-Systems.

Ion: Für die getesteten Spiele haben wir die jeweils bestmöglichen Einstellungen gewählt - Grid oder Crysis Warhead sind nun mal nur mit minimalen Details halbwegs spielbar, wie die Zahlen belegen, zusätzliche Tests mit Maximalgrafik sind hier überflüssig. Nur weniger anspruchsvolle Titel wie Max Payne 2 oder Flatout 2 laufen auf Ion-Rechnern auch mit hohen Details. Natürlich können wir nicht alle Spiele der letzten zehn Jahre ausprobieren, doch anhand dieser Werte lässt sich ja erahnen, was wie gut laufen könnte.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (4. August 2009)

@ Henner: Kann das sein, dass du in deinem Rückblick Video was vergessen hast...??


----------



## Henner (4. August 2009)

Nee, was denn?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (4. August 2009)

Ich sag nur Dawn...

Achja, eine Frage hätte ich noch: 
Was sind das für bunt blinkende LEDs in dem AM3 Video? Sind die so auf dem Board, oder habt ihr die nur zu dem Zweck eingebaut, dass sich jeder fragt, was die da sollen und dass ihr somit Aufmerksamkeit erregt? Oder arbeitet ihr vielleicht sogar mit dem Hersteller zusammen, damit sich unwissende Leute einfach das Board kaufen um nachzuschauen??

Naja, egal.
Gefallen hat mir der Test allemal (AM3 Boards). Mein nächster PC wird wohl mal wieder ein AMD Sys... 
Ich hab zwar den Core i5 Artikel usw. gelesen, aber da steht nix drin auf welchem Board ihr das getestet habt, außerdem finde ich ziemlich wiedersrpüchlich, dass ihr einerseits behauptet, dass der i5 noch nicht einmal offiziel angekündigt ist, andererseits habt ihr aber schon Testsamples? 
Irgendwie sinnlos finde ich den PII 965BE. Da bei AMD sowieso alles als BE verkauft wird, könnte man doch einfach nen 955BE nehmen, den Multi ne Stufe höher einstellen und man hätte einen 965. Nur nen paar Euro billiger... Also ich weiß ja nich, aber die Marketingabteilung von AMD scheint echt nen bissel schräg drauf zu sein... 

Genial finde ich auch das PCGH in Gefahr Video. Jetzt weiß man endlich mal, wie es bei euch in der Red so aussieht. Obwohl das Video eher "Die Red intern" oder so hätte heißen sollen, denn was wirklich spektakuläres passiert ja leider nicht.

P.S.: @Thilo:
Das mit der ABo Verlängerung finde ich echt gut, obwohl es meine Abo Strategie nen bissel durcheinander bringt... (immer wieder neu abonnieren und Prämie kassieren...)
Allerdings finde ich den Hype um das neue Heft nen bissel übertrieben. In jeder Sparte und jedem 2. Artikel wird einem eingetrichtert, wie toll das neue Heft doch wird und wie sehr manche darum trauern, dass sie in Zukunft nicht mehr ihre eigene "ich-geb-meinen-Senf-dazu-Spalte" haben werden...

Oh mann, wieder viel zu viel geschrieben.

Akku


----------



## Gothic1806 (4. August 2009)

Hi Ich hätt mal eine ganz andere Frage wann habt ihr das Alienware M17x fertig getestet und ist in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Test vielleicht schon mit dabei ?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (4. August 2009)

Is dabei.


----------



## Gothic1806 (4. August 2009)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Is dabei.


Sollt mir doch mal nach 6 Jahren das Abo holen mist noch bis morgen warten


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. August 2009)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind das für bunt blinkende LEDs in dem AM3 Video?


Wahrscheinlich der Crucial-RAM.





			
				Akkuschrauber schrieb:
			
		

> aber da steht nix drin auf welchem Board ihr das getestet hab


Auf einem P55 natürlich  Wer unsere News verfolgt, weiß, dass wir zwei Asus und ein Gigabyte P55 da haben.


----------



## zuogolpon (5. August 2009)

Ich kann nur sagen : Gute Ausgabe, genialer SSd Test, beidem mir nochmal einige Mankos/Vorteile klar wurden.

Eine Frage am Rande: Im Netzteil Test sind in der Tabelle meiner Ansicht nach die Farben hell/dunkel vertauscht. Sonst würden nämlich die Netzteile im 2D lauter sein als 3D und im übrigen würde dann die Lautheitstabelle nicht mit der Gesamttabelle und den restlichen Ergebnissen übereinstimmen.
Ist das nur bei mir in der DVD Ausgabe so oder ist das überall?

MfG
Z


----------



## xeonsys (5. August 2009)

*PC Games Hardware 09/2009 ab 5.8. im Handel*

habe die extended heute gekauft.


----------



## Baker79 (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC Games Hardware 09/2009 ab 5.8. im Handel*

Schade, das es die Thermalright VRM-Kühler nicht mehr zum Test geschafft haben. Das war eigentlich der Hauptgrund, mir die 09/2009 zu kaufen. Ich hoffe doch, das der Test, bei Verfügbarkeit der Kühler, nachgeholt und gedruckt in die 10/2009 kommt.


----------



## majorguns (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC Games Hardware 09/2009 ab 5.8. im Handel*

Sehr gut, wenn ich gleich nach Essen fahre werde ich mir am Bahnhof erstmal ein Exemplar zulegen, scheinen ganz Interessante Themen zu sein


----------



## guidodungel (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC Games Hardware 09/2009 ab 5.8. im Handel*

Muss mir die Extended holen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2009)

*@ Baker79*

Die Thermalrights hingen leider im Zoll fest, einen Test wird es natürlich geben.


----------



## zuogolpon (5. August 2009)

*AW: PC Games Hardware 09/2009 ab 5.8. im Handel*



guidodungel schrieb:


> Muss mir die Extended holen


 
Verdammt ! Hab die DVD gekauft, brauche noch die Premium, die gibts aber ned. Schade.

Z


----------



## Tom3004 (5. August 2009)

An der Tankstelle und im kleinen Lotto Laden gab es nicht die Premium ? 
Gibt die Premium überhaupt im Handel ?


----------



## kmf (5. August 2009)

Das aktuelle Heft ist euch echt gut gelungen, nur in die nächste Ausgabe muss unbedingt mehr redaktioneller Inhalt. 

Ich hab das Heft bereits seit Sonntagnachmittag durch.


----------



## Baker79 (5. August 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Baker79*
> 
> Die Thermalrights hingen leider im Zoll fest, einen Test wird es natürlich geben.



na dann hoffentlich auch mit AC S1 UND dem Musashi. Letzteren hab ich nämlich auf meine 4870 (wegen PCIx Soundkarte war der S1+Lüfter zu hoch) und an den 100°C VRM-Temp kratz ich jetzt schon teilweise, wenn ich ne Runde Anno 1404 zocke.


----------



## Tom3004 (5. August 2009)

Hey....@ PCGH 
Ich war bei der Aral Tankstelle, beim Lotto Laden...bei einem Bücherladen...
WO gibt es die Extended und Premium ? 
Die meinten alle die wäre noch nicht da  ?
Welche Läden haben die denn ? 
Es heißt ja ^^ausgesuchte Läden^^ ?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. August 2009)

*Special Grafikkartenkühlung - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*

ich hab mir jetzt den neuen atic cooling lp2 pro bestellt mal sehn wie der abschneiden wird 


vlt schreib ich ja sogar nen kleinen bericht

mfg Ultimo


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. August 2009)

*AW: Special Grafikkartenkühlung - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*

Luftkühlung ist ja gut und schön, vor allem preiswert. Aber für die richtige Power eines Sytems wird erst durch eine Wakü geweckt! Wer natürlich nur die Fehlkonstruktionen an Kühllösungen von den Herstellern beseitigen will, ist bei neukonstruierten Luftkühlungen für seine Graka bestens aufgehoben.


----------



## Puffer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Special Grafikkartenkühlung - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*

Schön und gut, nur glaube ich nicht, dass der Mehrpreis einer WaKü das höhere OC Potential rechtfertigt. Außerdem gibts auch Stockkühler die leise und gut sind.


----------



## Xel'Naga (5. August 2009)

*AW: Special Grafikkartenkühlung - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*



Puffer schrieb:


> Schön und gut, nur glaube ich nicht, dass der Mehrpreis einer WaKü das höhere OC Potential rechtfertigt. Außerdem gibts auch Stockkühler die leise und gut sind.



Es geht ja nicht nur um OC sondern (bei mir jedenfalls) auch um die Geräuschkulisse drastisch zu senken.
Wenn meine beiden GTX280 damals mit Luftkühlung aufgedreht haben war das schon fast Ohrenbetäubend.
Mit Wasserkühlung bin hoch zufrieden, und sieht auch noch Geil aus


----------



## Ahab (5. August 2009)

*AW: Special Grafikkartenkühlung - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*

aber der preisliche aufwand bleibt halt  ick bin jespannt. meine GTX 260 sonic 216 von palit is mit auch zu laut. ma gucken watt sich da so reißen lässt


----------



## guna7 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Special Grafikkartenkühlung - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*

Obwohl die ja von Haus aus schon ziemlich leise ist. Ich denke mal, wenn du den Lüfter runterregelst (ca. 25%) müsste das gut sein. Ich bin aber selbst einer, dem das leiseste Säuseln schon stört.


----------



## heroe (5. August 2009)

*AW: Special Grafikkartenkühlung - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*

Ich überlege, ob der SilenX IXG-80HA2 auch auf meine GTX275 von ASUS passt. Hat den schon mal einer auf einer 275er verbaut? Wie siehts mit dem Kühler für die Spawas aus, passt der?

lg


----------



## Bestia (5. August 2009)

*AW: Special Grafikkartenkühlung - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009*


Ich bin heute kreuz und quer durch München gefahren aber ich habe das Heft nicht bekommen!!! Überall stand noch das alte in den Regalen.


----------



## Tom3004 (5. August 2009)

Ja, eben @ PCGH Wo bekommt man das Heft...das gibts nirgendswo  ! !! !


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (5. August 2009)

Habe seit einigen Wochen neue Komponenten im Gehäuse, den Absprung vom Einkerner und AGP endlich auch mal geschafft, von der neuen Leistung erstmal begeistert, kam nach mehreren Bench- und Spielsessions leichte Ernüchterung aufgrund der dabei entstandenen Lautstärke.
Darum sind meine Favoriten ganz klar die Kühlthemen, kommen wie gerufen !!

Achja, musste auch etwas hin und herfahren um die Ausgabe zu ergattern,komisch??!!


----------



## Tom3004 (6. August 2009)

Welche AUsgabe hast du den ? 
Extended  oder Premium ?


----------



## Balder (6. August 2009)

Ich hätte mir auch Northbrigde Kühler gewünscht :-/ Gerade bei den neuen X58 sind diese nun mal sehr heiß so das es oft beim Übertakten vorkommt das man den Kühler auswechseln muss. Southbrigde wäre auch noch ok aber nicht soooo von nöten


----------



## PiEpS (6. August 2009)

Hab mir pünktlich zu meinem Geburtstag auch mal die aktuelle Ausgabe gekauft, leider hab ich mir nur die normale geholt. Der Kühlertest hätte mich sehr interessiert.... Hab es irgendwie verpeilt. Könnte mir jemand sagen welcher Kühler am besten abgeschnitten hat? Auf welchem Platz war der MUGEN 2?(Stärken Schwächen) Habe mir diesen nämlich vorhin bestellt.

Ansonsten fand ich die Ausgabe gelungen, man merkt zwar deutlich das Sommerloch aber man sieht auch das sich die Redakteure mühe geben trotzdem interessante Themen anzubieten.
2


----------



## Balder (6. August 2009)

Am Besten hat der Megahalems von Prolimatech abgeschnitten  was eigentlich klar war  Super kühlleistung für nen angemessenen Preis wie ich finde  , aber naja.
Übrigens auch Sieger bei der Wärmeleitpaste 
Zu deiner Frage der Mugen ist auf Platz 18 
+ Sehr gute Kühlleistung
+ Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
- Umständliche Montage


----------



## BikeRider (6. August 2009)

Klasse Heft.
Ich würde mich bei den Test freuen, wenn die 1280x1024er Auflösung auch mit AA und AF, vollen Gamedetails getestet werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Ich bin jetzt heute extra mal losgelaufen und hab vier Läden abgeklappert. 
Doch nirgends habe ich eine Zeitschrift ohne DVD gesehen, immer nur mit.
Hab mir also wieder eine mit DVD gekauft. 
Werden von den ohne Disc nur eine Handvoll hergestellt oder wieso finde ich keine?


----------



## Tom3004 (6. August 2009)

Ich hab ganz viele gesehen... 
Ich war heute bei Zeitschriftenhändler und hab gefragt ob sie die PCGH Pemium haben...er geht nach hinten hat die schon in der Tüt ich guck kurz rein..." Super PCGH..." 
Dann Zuhause hat dieser dumme Verkäufer mir eine Ausgabe 7/09 reingetan...Das war leider in hamburg Dammtor...
Da ich da 40 Minuten hinfahren musste wird diese jetzt zu den Akten gelegt...
Ich war so sauer das ich die Pemium von 9/09 nicht gekauft habe !


----------



## TheGamler (6. August 2009)

Erstmal muss ich sagen, klasse Ausgabe  Sehr interessant!

Mir ist aber etwas aufgefallen:

Beim Netzteil-Test wurde bei dem Be Quite Pro 7 450W (2.Platz) "vergleichsweiße teurer Preis" angemerkt.
Der 3. Platz ist jedoch teurer und minimal "schlechter" als der eben erwähnte 2. Platz, dort ist aber der Preis gerechtfertigt? 

Sogar der erste Platz hat nicht viel mehr zu bieten (außer 0 Sone vs. 0,3 Sone) als das BQ-NT - kostet jedoch doppelt soviel!

Andersrum gesehen besitzt das BQ jedoch ein modulares Kabelmanagment sowie Lüfteranschlüsse, was meiner Meinung nach viel mehr "wert" ist...

Meiner Meinung nach also kein gerechtfertigter 1. Platz! 

Ansonsten, was ich gelesen hab war so ziemlich 
Aber kann noch was kommen, ich lass mir mit den Ausgaben nämlich immer viel Zeit (sonst muss ich wieder so lang warten )


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. August 2009)

*@ TheGamler*

Der 3te Platz bietet 70 Watt mehr 


> Andersrum gesehen besitzt das BQ jedoch ein modulares Kabelmanagement sowie Lüfteranschlüsse, was meiner Meinung nach viel mehr "wert" ist


Über Kabelmanagement kann man viel diskutieren. Wir sind der Ansicht, Kabelmanagement ist ein Pluspunkt, macht ein NT aber nicht bedeutend besser. Im Gegenteil: Ein NT mies ausgeführtem Kabelmanagement erhöht die Einbautiefe und zudem sinkt die Effizienz etwas. Gute Technik und Kühlung sind definitiv wichtiger Kabelmanagement.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt heute extra mal losgelaufen und hab vier Läden abgeklappert.
> Doch nirgends habe ich eine Zeitschrift ohne DVD gesehen, immer nur mit.
> Hab mir also wieder eine mit DVD gekauft.
> Werden von den ohne Disc nur eine Handvoll hergestellt oder wieso finde ich keine?



Viele Händler wollen nicht 2-3-4 Varianten von ein und derselben Zeitschrift anbieten, sondern nehmen nur die meistverkaufte - die mit DVD.
Ich krieg bei mir in der Gegend nichtmal die Extreme 



TheGamler schrieb:


> Beim Netzteil-Test wurde bei dem Be Quite Pro 7 450W (2.Platz) "vergleichsweiße teurer Preis" angemerkt.
> Der 3. Platz ist jedoch teurer und minimal "schlechter" als der eben erwähnte 2. Platz, dort ist aber der Preis gerechtfertigt?



Abgesehen davon, dass der dritte Platz den Preis mit mehr Leistung rechtfertigt: Es stehen maximal drei Punkte zur Verfügung und es werden die wichtigsten genannt. Wenn ein Netzteil einfach nur okay ist, kann auch ein vergleichsweise schwacher Minuspunkt erwähnt werden. Ein anderes Netzteil dagegen kann drei echte Stärken und deutlich mehr als eine kleine Schwäche haben und dann stehen halt nur die drei bedeutenden Pluspunkte da, aber keine Minuspunkte, die vermutlich eh nur Pfennigfuchser stören würden.



> Sogar der erste Platz hat nicht viel mehr zu bieten (außer 0 Sone vs. 0,3 Sone) als das BQ-NT - kostet jedoch doppelt soviel!
> 
> Andersrum gesehen besitzt das BQ jedoch ein modulares Kabelmanagment sowie Lüfteranschlüsse, was meiner Meinung nach viel mehr "wert" ist...



Nuja - was einem wie wichtig ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Aber was Leistung und Wertigkeit angeht, ist das Nightjar einfach 1A. Für das gebotene könnte man ihm sogar nen P-/L-Award geben, denn noch nie hat ein Netzteil zu diesem Preis diese Qualität, diese Leistung und diese Lautstärke geboten. (genaugenommen gibt es zur Zeit nur einen Mittbewerber, der die Lautstärke und Qualität halten/überbieten kann - und der kostet das doppelte, leistet aber nichtmal die Hälfte@12V)

Das man "0db" Netzteile als extremes Bauteil vielleicht generell in einer Liste führen sollte, ist aber ein Ansatz - macht bei einem getesteten Netzteil aber auch nicht mehr Sinn. Dann lieber ein erstklassiges Stück Technik auf einem ersten Platz - und wer das nicht will, der landet automatisch bei 2..


----------



## Mosed (7. August 2009)

Im windows 7 Thema sind mir 2 Beiträge aufgefallen.

Ihr schreibt, dass Aero Shake und ViGlance nicht unter Vista 64bit funktioniert. Ich habe beides mal vor Wochen getestet und beides hat funktioniert unter Vista Business 64bit.

^^ Nur funktioniert die aktuelle Aero Shake Version nicht. Komisch. 
Aber Viglance läuft, beim hovern über die Tumbnails habe ich diesmal aber Grafikfehler.

AH - ich habe hier eine Aero Shake Version, die funktioniert. Eventuell ist es V1.0 ? Siehe Anhang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2009)

Also ich würde auch mal gerne mein Feedback abgeben 

Anfangs habe ich mir ein PCGH Heft ohne DVD gekauft. War ziemlich interessant, also habe ich mir die nächsten zwei Ausgaben mit DVD gekauft. Bin als Anfänger schnell in den Hardware-Bereich eingestiegen, dan PCGH. Dann kaufte ich mir die PCGHX #0409, die leider nichts für mich war... dann habe ich gelesen, dass die PCGH nur noch einmal als EXTENDED erscheint und wollte wengstens ein solches Exemplar haben!

Das Heft ist mit Abstand das beste! Da ich die Hardwaretests von PCGH am besten finde, die den Oberklasse- bis High-end-Bereich betreffen, war das Heft perfekt... Die HD4890-und GTX 285-Versionen, der neue 965 BE, i7-860 und i5-750, Netzteile, Gehäuse, vorallem der CPU-Kühlertesrt und der Lüftertest und die WLPs haben meine PC-Planung gründlich zum Besseren Verädert.

Im Nachhinein würde ich diese Ausgabe auch für 20€ kaufen! Wirklich klasse Leute! Und dann wiede die DV mt den Spielen und Videos! Besser gehts nicht!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2009)

> Im Nachhinein würde ich diese Ausgabe auch für 20€ kaufen!


Danke für das Lob. Spenden bitte an mich


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2009)

Jetzt hab' ich sie ja schon 

PS: Freue mich schon auf den Test der HD 4890 mit der EKL Alpenföhn Heidi (von edel-grafikkarten.de) in der nächsten Ausgabe!


----------



## Zsinj (9. August 2009)

Hab mir gerade mal den Kühlertest zu Gemüte geführt und da etwas Käse gefunden 
Auf S.5 (Extended) Schreibt ihr zu Kühlern mit Peltierelement:


> ...zum anderen muss die aufgeheizte Seite aufwendig gekühlt werden, um Kondenswasserbildung zu vermeiden.


Auf warmem Untergrund bildet sich kein Kondenswasser  
Da fehlt irgendwo noch ein Satz dazwischen. 
Ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran, dass die Peltiertechnik für die Kühlung eines "normalen" Rechners einfach nur ineffizient ist und meistens keinerlei Vorteile bringt. 

Zum anderen entsteht des öfteren die Frage: Passt der RAM *xy *mit dem Kühler *z* zusammen? Dabei geht es meistens auch um RAMs mit hohen Kühleraufbauten. 
Wäre schön wenn man das in den zukünftigen Tests noch irgendwie mit einbauen könnte.


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2009)

Kommt das nicht immer aufs Board an?


----------



## Zsinj (9. August 2009)

huntertech schrieb:


> Kommt das nicht immer aufs Board an?


Auch. 
Vor allem was den Abstand CPU zu den Rambänken angeht. Da müsste eben der Abstand zusätzlich angegeben werden.


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2009)

Bisschen viel Infos bei einem CPU-Kühlertest


----------



## rabensang (9. August 2009)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mal den Kühlertest zu Gemüte geführt und da etwas Käse gefunden
> Auf S.5 (Extended) Schreibt ihr zu Kühlern mit Peltierelement:
> Auf warmem Untergrund bildet sich kein Kondenswasser
> Da fehlt irgendwo noch ein Satz dazwischen.
> Ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran, dass die Peltiertechnik für die Kühlung eines "normalen" Rechners einfach nur ineffizient ist und meistens keinerlei Vorteile bringt.



Warum der Satz stimmt doch. Würde die warme Seite nicht gekühlt werden, kann sich Kondens bilden. Wer in der Schule aufgepasst hat, der weiss, dass sich beim zusammentreffen von Warm und Kalt, Kondensat bildet....




Zsinj schrieb:


> Zum anderen entsteht des öfteren die Frage: Passt der RAM *xy *mit dem Kühler *z* zusammen? Dabei geht es meistens auch um RAMs mit hohen Kühleraufbauten.
> Wäre schön wenn man das in den zukünftigen Tests noch irgendwie mit einbauen könnte.



Denkst du nicht, dass es den Umfang des ohnehin schon gigantischen Tests sprengen würde. Der Aufwand wäre riesig, da zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.

MFG


----------



## Zsinj (9. August 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Warum der Satz stimmt doch. Würde die warme Seite nicht gekühlt werden, kann sich Kondens bilden. Wer in der Schule aufgepasst hat, der weiss, dass sich beim zusammentreffen von Warm und Kalt, Kondensat bildet....


Auf einer Oberfläche, welche wärmer ist als die Umgebung bildet sich kein Kondenswasser und diese Seite wird ja auch gekühlt.  
Das Kondenswasser bildet sich auf der durch das Peltierelement gekühlten Fläche. 



> Denkst du nicht, dass es den Umfang des ohnehin schon gigantischen Tests sprengen würde. Der Aufwand wäre riesig, da zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.


 Das soll auch nur mal eine Anregung an die Redakteure sein. Ob und wie sie es in die Tests einbauen ist dann deren Entscheidung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. August 2009)

[x]i5/i7(Lynnfield) Special
da ich mich dafür sehr interessiere, mal sehen, was die nächsten ausgabe noch so zum the lyynfiel zu bieten hat
bei den netzteilen, fehlte mir irgendwie das BQT P7 550W 
das ist nach einer eneuerungg des tzestmethode rausgefallen und müsste, da es ein testsieger war, meiner meinung nach nochmal getestet werden


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. August 2009)

So, mal eine kurze Rückmeldung von mir:

Beim Netzteiltest ist euch in der Tabelle des Cougar 550W (welches isses denn, dass CM oder Power 550, da es preislich in der Mitte liegt?) habt ihr eine Combined-Leistung von 384W angegeben, ebenso wie für das Power 400.
Komischerweise habt ihr bei einigen Netzteilen die Belastbarkeit in Ampère angegeben und bei anderen in Watt.

Den Wirkungsgrad habt ihr getestet, oder übernommen?
Was mir gefhelt hat, waren die Angaben des "wirklichen Verbrauchs" bei einem geeigneten Testsystem, außerdem wäre eine Ordung nach Watt, sprich jeweils eigene Kategorien für 400-450W, 500-550W, 600-650W geeigneter, um in der jeweiligen Kategorie die Netzteile besser zu bewerten.

Wie kommen eigentlich folgende Beschreibungen zustande: bei 72°C isses "sehr warm", bei 75°C "heiß unter Last" und bei 78°C "hohe Temperaturen".

Angaben zu den jeweiligen Testsystemen wären wünschenswert gewesen.

Aber ja: Das Heft hat sich gelohnt zu kaufen, v.a. wenns die letzte Extended war, die ich mir gekauft hab


----------



## gariman (10. August 2009)

Ich finde das Interview mit John Carmack am besten, "ich habe Maßnahmen getroffen um mich nicht in einen lausigen Manager zu verwandeln" xD


----------



## underloost (10. August 2009)

[x] _Special: Intel Core i5/i7_
[x] _Marktübersicht: Solide State Disks (SSDs)_ 

vorallem der Artikel über die SSD's hats mir sehr angetan 
die *A-DATA* SSD sagt mir ziemlich zu  ... hoffentlich dauerts nich all zu lange bis die Preise weiter purzeln und somit (noch) attraktiv(er) werden


----------



## MSPCFreak (11. August 2009)

Die neue PCGH finde ich gut. Übersichtlich und viele Detailinformationen. Leider habe ich in der Extended-Ausgabe einen Fehler gefunden: Auf der Seite 6 des Extended Teils bei den Kühler steht beim Megahalems (erster Kühler) bei Sockel (AMD/Intel): Optional/775, *366*!
Ich glaube einen Sockel 366 gabs und wird auch nie geben.  Da fehlt die 1!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2009)

*@ Kreisverkehr*

Die Effizienz messen wir.





> Was mir gefhelt hat, waren die Angaben des "wirklichen Verbrauchs" bei einem geeigneten Testsystem, außerdem wäre eine Ordung nach Watt, sprich jeweils eigene Kategorien für 400-450W, 500-550W, 600-650W geeigneter, um in der jeweiligen Kategorie die Netzteile besser zu bewerten.


Die ist intern und im Einkaufsführer der Fall, beispielsweise ist die Bewertung der Stecker-Anzahl von Wattklasse zu Wattklasse unterschiedlich. Beispiel: Ein 400W mit 2x PCIe ist gut ausgestattet (Pluspunkt), ein 650W mit 1x PCIe schlecht (Minuspunkt).


----------



## Balder (11. August 2009)

Dürfte man eigentlich wissen wieso auf der DVD noch die alten Creative Alchemy Treiber drauf sind? 
Ist nur ne Anmerkung, immerhin habt ihr selber damals ne News geschrieben zu der Version 1.25.10


----------



## whuzabi (13. August 2009)

ich würd gern wissen warum meine pcgh bis heute noch ned angekommen ist  normal is sie schon am selben tag wie rls da. ich mein ich komme zwar aus österreich aber solange musste ich noch nie warten.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. August 2009)

@ PCGH_Marc

ah, ok. Wenn ihr die Effizienz messt, ist das Fehlen der Realverbräuche auch zu verschmerzen.

Dann nur noch: Temps der NTs im Idle? Im Einkaufsführer (wenn auf der auf Seite 141 gemeint ist) steht dazu nichts, nur die Lautstärke.

Übrigens, im Einkaufsführer steckt ein Fehler: Das Fusion 550R hat nur 500W, die 550 beziehen sich - soweit ich weiß - auf die zulässige kurzzeitige Überlast.


----------



## zuogolpon (17. August 2009)

Ich wollte nochmal fragen, ob ich da falsch liege, dass die Tabelle der Lautheit bei den NTs einen kleinen Farbfehler hat.
Zumindest bei mir in der DVD Ausgabe. Demnach müssten nämlich nahezu alle Netzteile unter Last leiser sein als im Idle.
Außerdem steht in der Auswertungstabelle ganz was anderes.
Die Farben der Balken sind meiner Meinung nach vertauscht.

MfG
Z


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. August 2009)

*@ Kreisverkehr*

Ja, das AC leistet nur 500W. Wird gefixt.

*@ zuogolpon*

3D und 2D sind vertauscht, ja.


----------



## non_believer (17. August 2009)

[x] Special: Intel Core i5/i7

Schade das es dem 920 in Zukunft nicht mehr geben wird.

[x] Marktübersicht: Netzteile

Vielleicht kauf ich mir doch ein neues. 

[x] Wissen: Netzteilfertigung 

Technuk die begeistert.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2009)

Beim Spieletest (Resident Evil 5) des Lynnfields auf Seite 28 habe ich ein Fehler entdeckt.

Ihr habt angeblich den AMD Phenom II X4 9*45* *BE* getestet. Den CPU gibt es gar nicht. 
Meint ihr vielleicht den 955 BE?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. August 2009)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Beim Spieletest (Resident Evil 5) des Lynnfields auf Seite 28 habe ich ein Fehler entdeckt.
> 
> Ihr habt angeblich den AMD Phenom II X4 9*45* *BE* getestet. Den CPU gibt es gar nicht.
> Meint ihr vielleicht den 955 BE?



Oha. *Benchies ansieht* Hm nein, das wird der X4 94*0* BE (AM2+, nicht AM3) sein, der in allen anderen Tests auch drin ist. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. August 2009)

Originaltext=Müll

e:/ 

@ PCGH_Marc

jup, ok, nur mit der aktuellen wirds schwer *g*

e:// Wechstaben ausgebuxelt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. August 2009)

Marc mit C bitte. 





> jup, ok, nur mit der aktuellen wirds schwer *g*


Ach was, die rufen wir mal eben geschwind zurück


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. August 2009)

Mhm, kommt davon, wenn man nicht einfach nur kopiert/einfügt *g*


----------



## Nobbis (25. August 2009)

Endlich mal ein Test für Netzteile, in dem ich meines auch wiederfinden konnte. Allerdings kann ich die gemessene Lautstärke nicht nachvollziehen und einfache Elektronik gabs als Minus! 
Wenn ihr noch nen Satz dazuschreiben könntet, welche Folgen das hat, wär mir mehr geholfen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dessen Leistung und dem Preis, allerdings finde ich die Kabel etwas zu starr!!! Auf engem Raum ist ein Verlegen nicht einfach!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. August 2009)

Wenn du noch sagst, welches Netzteil du überhaupt meinst


----------



## kmf (25. August 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn du noch sagst, welches Netzteil du überhaupt meinst


"Einfache Elektronik"  da bleibt ja net viel übrig. 

Mod X Stream 500W


----------



## Nobbis (26. August 2009)

du gefällst mir kmf, genau das hatte ich erwartet bei meiner Vorgabe ... 

aber die gemessene 3D Lautstärke ist bei mir scheinbar noch nicht eingetreten .... obwohl ich beim benchen oft mit der Rübe im oder am Rechner hänge ..... oder sie ist subjektiv einfach nicht störend, wer weiß

trotzdem schöner Test, auch wenn ich hoffentlich nie hinter die einfache elektronik steigen werden ...


----------



## Dr.House (27. August 2009)

Endlich  mal wieder ne  interessante Ausgabe . 

Habe lange nicht soviele Artikel gesehen die mein Interesse geweckt haben.

SSD Tests und Preisübersicht war Spitze.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. August 2009)

Nobbis schrieb:


> oder sie ist subjektiv einfach nicht störend, wer weiß


Schalldruck und Lautheit lassen sich objektiv messen. Das Hörempfinden und die Lautstärke-Empfindlichkeit sind bei jedem Menschen in verschiedenen Situationen unterschiedlich.

Wenn ich zum Beispiel abends an meinem (lautlosen) Notebook sitze und die externe 2,5-Zoll-Platte (ein ziemlich aktuelles Modell) anschließe, finde ich die störend, einfach weil ich sie noch hören kann. 

Im Verlag dagegen in unserem gemütlichen Großraumbüro stört mich meist nichtmal eine xxxxxx, wenn sie im 3D-Betrieb aufdreht.


----------

